# Rauch über Chilischoten



## Marquies (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Bild von einer Chilischote und möchte den Effekt der schärfe mit etwas Rauch verstärken. Rauchbrushes habe ich schon einige gefunden aber die kriege ich nicht so ganz eingearbeitet. (http://thefoodsite.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/chili.jpg)

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Spelmann (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier gibts ein schönes Tutorial für Rauch:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/tutorials/photoshop/modellierung/97-dampf_und_rauch.html

Ich bezweifle aber, dass Du mit Rauch Schärfe vermitteln kannst.
Ist Feuer da nicht besser geeignet?


----------



## Marquies (8. Oktober 2010)

Feuer wäre natürlich auch eine Idee. Hast du da vielleicht auch schnell ein Tutorial zur Hand?

Grüße


----------



## Spelmann (8. Oktober 2010)

Nö, aber Google hat ungefähr 2.780.000 Einträge dazu


----------



## whiterussian (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir mal während des Kicks erlaubt, daran RUM zuprobieren.
Meinst du etwa in diese Richtung?


----------

